# New mices



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

ok so... 1 I know the color of.

Blue broken female

the one I think I know

Female tri color, reason. 3 distinctive spots of grey on her. The rest of her is yellow and white, no grey underfur on her. hard to see the second spot I pointed out sorry...

The one I'm not to sure

Male possibly tri or brindle.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, whatever they are, they are gorgeous! I don't have any help to give in the area of color, but they sure are cute!


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you  Husband was quiet happy with me bringing them home XD


----------



## Mionemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

They look lovely; I am especially fond of blues  Good luck with them!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Your possible tricolor is a pied brindle, possibly Avya D* or dd. Sadly, there is no c-dilute combination that makes a white/orange/grey mouse. The lighter color is the diluted color, and there is no c-dilute that turns black/blue into orange (as these are made from two different pigments, not one pigment diltuted to a different shade). It is a not uncommon mistake for folks to see pied brindles and think tri, though. The buck, I agree, looks blue brindle, though it can be hard to tell without great light.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

blue brindle?


----------

